# My new Lava Grey 2.0 TT!



## PJLarge (Mar 6, 2007)

You asked for photos as you don't have any of a Lava TT yet. Well, I picked mine up yesterday so here it is. The photos aren't great as the light was a little dull and it doesn't really show the colour up well at all. I'll take the DSLR out later and try and get some better shots (if the rain holds off...)

Enjoy!

Phil.


----------



## PaulManning (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks a lovely car, but as you say, given the light conditions at could realistically be mistaken for several colours, including black. I look forward to seeing the DSR shots in due course.


----------



## ttharv (Oct 7, 2006)

Thats really nice!

Is this a new colour as I can't see it on Audi's website?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Great color, it's not black and it's not grey.

Hans.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

TBH I thought Lava TT Nah!

But that does look great, almost fluid, softer and more rounded.

Looking forward to seeing pictures which show off the colour better. 

Edit: Oh yes, I was thinking about an A3 a while ago, this was my colour choice for that (Had a Merc Coupe instead  )


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

That's a wonderful car, great combo with those wheels.
My A3 is also Lava-grey and i like the colour very much.
Congratiolations and enjoy it Phil !


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

FinFerNan said:


> But that does look great, almost fluid, softer and more rounded.


Thats just what I was thinking, it definitely suits the fluid lines and overall makes the car look much softer - very nice indeed [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

are those bi colour?


----------



## RichardM (Apr 18, 2007)

Is it a special order colour? It looks fantastic.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Very nice PJ 8)

Is that the Menai Bridge in the background ?


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

deason said:


> are those bi colour?


Yep.....
suit the car in this instance... 8)


----------



## PJLarge (Mar 6, 2007)

jam225 said:


> Very nice PJ 8)
> 
> Is that the Menai Bridge in the background ?


Certainly is! I got the car from the Audi dealership just up the road.

Here are some pics I took this morning with the DSLR:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks ten times better than black. Great choice, and it would be my second choice. But i already got a Lava-grey A3.

I don't like the "magic" colour's like Condor-grey or Avus-grey, etc...


----------



## PaulManning (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't like the "magic" colour's like Condor-grey or Avus-grey, etc...[/quote]

Out of interest, why "magic" colours?


----------



## murcie (Oct 29, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> I don't like the "magic" colour's like Condor-grey or Avus-grey, etc...


Funny that, 'cos here is your response to people posting pictures of Avus MK2 TT's...



Rebel said:


> F***ing nice colour !





Rebel said:


> If you don't like silver than go for "Avus", one off the best colours to get.


:roll:

As for the Lava grey, that is one *VERY* nice colour you have there chap. It will bolster your used value well to.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Looks ten times better than black. Great choice, and it would be my second choice. But i already got a Lava-grey A3.
> 
> I don't like the "magic" colour's like Condor-grey or Avus-grey, etc...


You need to buy a shoe horn> As Kev just pointed out, your foot is so regularly in your mouth.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

PaulManning said:


> Out of interest, why "magic" colours?


I mean the colours who change continue during the light like condor grey

avus silver looks also great indeed, sorry
i ment the colour that can be orderd on the A3, which had a grey-purple look, does anybody knows the name...?

Duo, find a wife, maybe you calm down my friend


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Pictures dont do it justice,my old A3 was Lava Grey and it looks so much better in the flesh.
Got yourself a lovely looking TT there PJ


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

This was the colour i ment instead of Avus, it's called Akoya-silver.
I almost took that colour, but in the sun it looks purple...
That's why i choosed for lava-grey ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Rebel said:


> PaulManning said:
> 
> 
> > Out of interest, why "magic" colours?
> ...


Wtf would i wanna do that for?
So i'd end up like you?
I'll give that a miss thanks.

Especially for you.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Now i understand why you bought a car with bright white leather...... :lol:

I rest my case on this one...no comments ROFL


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Now i understand why you bought a car with bright white leather...... :lol:
> 
> I rest my case on this one...no comments ROFL


Yeah, your needs are greater than mine Rebel.

Thing is, whenever anyone posts a pic of their car on here, you jump in feet first slagging it off to some degree.
I just dont know why you do it.
You drive virtually the same car on the mk 2 forum as everyone else, albeit slowly.
I respect anyone that has "gone for it" and bought their dream car.
You on the other hand have to jump in and pick holes in it.
It might not be what you would have bought, but to get their dream car took a lot of thought and time.

Try not being so F****** anal when you see a pic of someone elses car for a change.

No wonder newbies dont hang around the forum long nowadays.

Oh yeah, nice car fella.
Deffo like the colour myself.


----------



## PaulManning (Nov 6, 2006)

I am a newbie and I can certainly say that I have been somewhat taken aback by some of the comments on this site. After all I expect that we all have one great interest in mind the TT brand. The fact that one person likes a particular colour, engine variant etc is only to be expected and makes an interesting world. Have a difference of opinion but there are ways of putting it across without getting personal or vindicative because that person doesn't enjoy the same viewpoint as you. I hope to be hanging around for some time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

PaulManning said:


> I am a newbie and I can certainly say that I have been somewhat taken aback by some of the comments on this site. After all I expect that we all have one great interest in mind the TT brand. The fact that one person likes a particular colour, engine variant etc is only to be expected and makes an interesting world. Have a difference of opinion but there are ways of putting it across without getting personal or vindicative because that person doesn't enjoy the same viewpoint as you. I hope to be hanging around for some time.


Exactly.
Good for you paul.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Duo, if i don't like a car, i just say it. 
But mostly i congratiolate every new owner with their car, just give it a look...
And when the car looks great likes Phil's car does, i also say it.

But you....why are you over here?
You own a aston martin (where are the pic's?) 
You ordered a R8...(who knows?)
You drive a M6.....(where are the pic's)

What's your connection with the MK2?
You have said a couple off times that you don't like the MK2.
The first one is the best.....you said over and over again.......because you still got you're old TT?

I saw even a quote on a other forum yesterday:



> DUO3NAN Thu May 31 2007, 11:34PM
> 
> Registered Member
> 
> ...


If you where a hero you told it over here, so we all knew what you think abouth our car.
Maybe i'm not such a hero as you, but if i don't like a colour or wheels, i just say it straight out.

That's the difference between you are me

Nice evening amigo, and let's not argue over here, just send me a PM :wink: 
This is Phil's thread and i think that phil has a great car whith a superb colour.

And no i don't like Condor grey......sorry i'm being honest.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Duo, if i don't like a car, i just say it.
> But mostly i congratiolate every new owner with their car, just give it a look...
> And when the car looks great likes Phil's car does, i also say it.
> 
> ...


I fully agree i've never been the biggest fan of the mk 2 tt.
Pics of my m6 are on the site, and if your so interested in my aston, pics will follow this week.
Did i order an R8? Or am i so desperate for the approval of others that i need to prove it?
I think not.
As for posting more pics of my m6 in the meantime, its raining here, and again i'm not that desperate to take pics in the rain, again for approval.

I've still got a tt, a black dsg 3.2, which one of my ex employees is currentyly driving til i sell it, and yes, i do believe the mk 1 is a modern classic, the mk 2 , just doesnt do it for me.

Please dont confuse me with the standards of bullshit that seems to eminate from most the posts you make.
It demeans me rebel.
Some people on this site are totally and sometimes brutaly honest, i class myself in that section.

You on the other hand, rather than take critisicm, accuse me of lying.
Why the F*** would i want to do that?
Especially to people i dont know?

Luckily for me, i do own an aston martin v8 vantage.
I also own a vw touareg altitude, 3.o tdi.
I also own a bmw v6.
I also own a mk 1 audi tt, 3.2 dsg in black.

I also have a nice spanking new R8 on order.

All this is good for me, because its mine, not yours.
Maybe your problem is jealousy, but not just towards me, but everyone else on this site.

Unfortunately for you, a lifestyle like mine will never be in your grasp, maybe thats why you dont understand it.

Maybe my connection with the mk 2 is when i trade in my mk 1, i may buy the mk 2 , then again i may just keep it as i still believe its a modern classic.

Again, foot in mouth, blabbing on about what others have or have not have made you look a prick.

Dont do the johnny foreigner act to me, or others on this site, killing the dreams of others just saps their hope, and therefore their dreams.
We already have someone to do that for us in the uk, and we call it the government.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

And..............back on thread.

Great (2nd) set of piccy's Paul, that is a really nice combo. I assume this was a special order colour?

Anyway, you lucky git, all those fantastic N Wales roads and that car


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

And is it me, or have you changed your original post on this thread?
Again, proving my point.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> And is it me, or have you changed your original post on this thread?
> Again, proving my point.


No he didn't.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > And is it me, or have you changed your original post on this thread?
> ...


MMMMM :roll:

Sorry, its the kind of line Rebel comes out with, trying to reel him in.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


I specifically remember it [his 1st post] as it mentioned the A3, as I did in my 1st response.

TBH - Rebel (from what I see) has only "dissed" Condor on this thread. I'm not bothered by that and doubt anyone gives a flying fart. :wink:

Can we get back on thread now? It's about Paul's fantastic new car, the first we've seen in Lava AFAIK.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > FinFerNan said:
> ...


LoL, sorry, i'm having a dig over many many previous crimes.
And its making me as bad as him.

And i still maintain its a cool colour.

I'm moving on and beyond any of his responses.
Enjoy your new car, and get down to south wales, lots of bendy cambers down here too.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

changes my first post? ..... ???

i think you must come down to earth my friend....
the way you are talking abouth youre car's and saying things abouth that i'm jealous? LOL if you only knew.
ofcorse i'm jealous.. abouth youre house ROFL !
indeed you don't know me, and in this country we don't measure cock's with car's.
and i'm realy glad that you got a aston martin, R8 , BMW , Jaguar, Bentley etc etc, bla bla.....realy i mean it, i'm glad for you 8) 
it's a pitty you don't have a pic, you can show us, because it's alway's great to see an aston martin..... in a nice cosy garage ROFL
realy duo, i wish you all the car's of the world. 
And i even wish you a nice wife also....

:wink:

but as finferfan said before , back on topic.

Phil we want pic's from "Lava" in the sun...

Do you got the paint-colour -code from the Lava grey?
I just want to know if it's the same as the A3 lava grey...
Why wasn't this avaible from the start....looks very good


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Rebel said:


> ...Why wasn't this avaible from the start....looks very good...


Phew - back on topic :lol:

It's an exclusive colour here on the TT, although same Â£Â£Â£ as other colours for the A3.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 930#964930


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Phil, like that colour a lot and thanks for posting the pics. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay, thought this colour was availble since a few months.

I think Phil did a good job with this exclusive colour.
It is a better "investment" than ... "Bose" :lol: :wink:

The bi-colour's can look great on some colour's, this is one of them.
I also like them on the car from TTonyTT which is Dark Blue.
On a silver car, they don't look that good in my opnion


----------



## eko (Nov 5, 2006)

Thats the best colour I've seen for the TT to date.

Wheels match it perfectly too. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

eko said:


> Thats the best colour I've seen for the TT to date.
> 
> Wheels match it perfectly too. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 :lol: :lol:

The standard response - (not aimed at you personally)

It wouldn't matter if someone bought one with polkadots the mutual appreciation society would still say "oh that loooks stunning, especially with those wheels" or "nicest combo i've seen yet"

:roll: [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## eko (Nov 5, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> eko said:
> 
> 
> > Thats the best colour I've seen for the TT to date.
> ...


Not at all, I do think thats the best colour I've seen so far.

Would be good to see it in the flesh though, never sure with a photo.

But going by the pics it looks good.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> It wouldn't matter if someone bought one with polkadots the mutual appreciation society would still say "oh that loooks stunning, especially with those wheels" or "nicest combo i've seen yet"
> 
> :roll: [smiley=sleeping.gif]


The standard sarcastic response - (not aimed at you personally of course)


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> eko said:
> 
> 
> > Thats the best colour I've seen for the TT to date.
> ...


Bit unfair that perhaps [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

I think people who like it comment, and if they don't like it, they just don't post anything. I don't like Condor, but rather than posting "...your new car looks sh1t..." every time someone buys one I leave it instead, and when I see a car I do like, I say so.

Most people do this.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> I think people who like it comment, and if they don't like it, they just don't post anything.


I agree with you, hence my sarcasm, kinda makes the whole topic redundant if noone posts what they really think for fear of offending someone :?

Anyway, take no notice, feeling grumpy, Monday tomorrow :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > I think people who like it comment, and if they don't like it, they just don't post anything.
> ...


Hmmm I kind of see what you meant with it then, forum etiquette I suppose :? You're looking forward to Monday :?:

Monday = work = not good, no?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


Forum etiquette :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good luck with that one.


----------



## PJLarge (Mar 6, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > ...Why wasn't this avaible from the start....looks very good...
> ...


Thanks for all the positive comments folks (and sorry if I've caused a bit of beef along the way :wink: )

I can't take the credit for speccing it unfortunately, it was a cancelled order and I just happened to be in the right place at the right time. It's nicely specified though, it has:

Exclusive paint, Magma leather, Symphony 2, Xenons, Parking sensors, folding and auto dimming mirrors, phone prep, bi-colour alloys and cruise control. The only thing I would have added is the storage pack I think as unfortunately it doesn't even have the storage bin under either of the seats. I'm glad it hasn't got Bose as I don't rate it. Bose = Buy Other Sound Equipment IMO 

It's quite a difference coming from the 170 TDI and to be honest on the dual carriageway the economy at 80 mph is only slightly different (38 in TT against 42 in the A3). Lava looks way better than Dolphin I've decided, although the A3 in Dolphin Grey did look very classy.

It looks like it's going to be a sunny week, so as soon as the weather picks up and I've cleaned it I'll take yet more photos.

Cheers

Phil.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Dont worry Phil you did'nt cause an argument you just posted your pics-its just the usual suspects hijacking your thread and probably putting off any other new members from posting.
Hope you stay on here anyway and did'nt get put off.
Cheers.
Paul.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

PJLarge said:


> I'm glad it hasn't got Bose as I don't rate it. Bose = Buy Other Sound Equipment IMO  .


 :lol:



PJLarge said:


> It looks like it's going to be a sunny week, so as soon as the weather picks up and I've cleaned it I'll take yet more photos.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Phil.


Love to see them !


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Rebel

You are a hoot :lol: :lol:

"Ordered : 2 Bugatti Veyron's and one Harrier II Jet-Fighter "

Class, pure class!! :wink:

ps: Don't forget to post the pictures of these toys safely tucked up in your garage :roll:


----------

